# Marlin 336 question ???



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Recently purchased a new Marlin 336 lever action .30 .30. Got it home, unpacked it, noticed that the trigger has quite a jiggle to it. Of course when looking at it in the store (not a gun shop) the display model was bolted shut with trigger guards, so this was not noticed. I have never handled another Marlin lever action let alone fired one before. Question is... is this trigger jiggle normal for Marlins? Seems to work fine, have not been to the range with it yet though.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mine M336RC 30/30 was made in the 50's and it doesn't do that at all. I love that little gun. I killed a lot of deer with it so far in WV. I'm looking to purchase another one soon for my little guy. I figure I'd get it now. By the time he is old enough to handle it, they be double, or triple the price that they are now.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

both my brother and myself have 336's made in the 80's and neither have that issue. I have handled a few of them over the years and do not recall any having that problem either. I would get in touch with Marlin if I were you and see what they have to say.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I believe I have found the answer to my own question. If your are interested google "Marlin trigger Flop". Seems newer model Marlins have a 2 stage trigger as opposed to older models which have a one stage. When the hammer is cocked this allows the trigger to "jiggle" somewhat. Seems many Marlin owners refit their triggers with a "wild west" upgrade. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
This will make the 2 stage a 1 stage and reduce the trigger pull. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Good link, I going to have to investigate that further. I like a good 3lb trigger pull


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Reading your post and not knowing if my 336 had a jiggly trigger - I had to check.

Yes it does, I bought mine back in the mid 80's (and it was used then). I really never noticed it before but it doesn't tighten up until it's cocked.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 336, on mine the lever jiggles, acts like it doesn't want to lock up. I gave mine to a buddy to fix.


----------

